# [Closed] Erreur mise à jour portage

## bouriquo

Bonjour j'ai tenté la semaine dernière de faire une mise à jour de portage car le système me le demandait. La mise à jour c'est déroulé avec succès. Par contre à la suite de cette mise à jour je dois faire un dispatch.conf impossible de le faire car j'ai ce message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/sbin/dispatch-conf", line 469, in <module>
> 
>     portage.settings.get('CONFIG_PROTECT', '')))
> ...

 

J'ai tenté de refaire un emerge --sync

et la pareil pas de syncro possible :

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>
> 
>     retval = emerge_main()
> ...

 

Je précise je suis sous funtoo unstable.

Cordialement

Bon alors j'ai résolu déjà une partie pour le dispatch-conf, j'avais tous simplement oublié de faire un etc-update  :Very Happy: 

Par contre j'ai toujours le problème avec le --sync  :Sad: 

Bon bah au final je crois que j'ai trouvé il y a un bug avec portage 2.3.3-r3  :Very Happy:  je suis cette procèdure 

http://groups.google.com/group/funtoo-dev/browse_thread/thread/9f632315e482d787

----------

## barul

Sinon, il y a des forums Funtoo, non?

----------

